# A Few more apisto's



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

here is a few from my fishroom

my 3rd gen A.cacatouides triple red 









A.cacatouides female with freeswimmers 









Wild A.macmasteri female with fry 









Wild A.macmasteri male









A.panduro female 









A.panduro male









A.sp "whiteseam"









A.iniridae

















A.papagei male 









A.papagei female 









A.pulchra male









A.pulchra female









I do have more but thats a start


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Those are amazing shots! The first one with the fry are my favorites!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Really nice fish.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice fish indeed, thanks for sharing


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

so awesome i wish someone London area had them. maybe i should come see you apisto nut then i would be the only one in london with them. muh hah ahh. your from Caimbrige right?


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

sawman didn't you come buy some phyto from me before ?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

nope i dont think ive ever even been to caimbrige


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh i love the fry shot as well... <3


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I really like your triple red!

Where did you get the A.iniridae! I haven`t seen them around before =)


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

I have another male caca that has alot of color in the pec fins and more red coverage on the others

A.iniridae , contaminants in a shipment of dicrosses

I have seen them at big als in hamilton on occasion


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Apisto-nut, you wouldn't happen to have any female cacatouides available for sale by any chance, would you? I'm trying to get my hands on two or three since I currently have two males (one tripple red, one orange flash).

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

replied to your PM


----------

